# Any good body kits for 04 Se-r's



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

Do any of u guys noe a good web site that has awesome body kits for an 04 model Se-R Spec v? because ive been looking around nd i found a sweet one but it only fits an 03 model.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) search

2) this is being moved to the cosmetic forum.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

3) the kit fits the 04


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:newbie:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Try this website out. It lists most major manufacturers of aftermaket parts for the Spec V.

Clicky


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

ya the one that i mentioned that only fits the 03 model se-r's is the Octane from Vis Racing..i dont get how that body kit wont fit an 04 model....o well


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bumrush said:


> ya the one that i mentioned that only fits the 03 model se-r's is the Octane from Vis Racing..i dont get how that body kit wont fit an 04 model....o well



show me......i can almost guarantee u that it will fit


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/projectspecv/ 
that would the body kit im definatly gonna b putting on if it would only fit on a 04 se-r unlike the f'en Vis Racing pplz said it wouldnt without doin sometin more to it(trying to stay away from that)


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

bumrush said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/projectspecv/
> that would the body kit im definatly gonna b putting on if it would only fit on a 04 se-r unlike the f'en Vis Racing pplz said it wouldnt without doin sometin more to it(trying to stay away from that)


THE 03 body kits will NOT fit on an 04...the lights are different sizes and the grill is waaay bigger on an 04.... COME ON PEOPLE!!! TAKE A LOOK AT THE TWO front ends! THEY ARE DIFFERENT! http://home.comcast.net/~spinpio/ Take a look at the 03 bumper on 04 thread

I think bumrush has a legit question...I've looked all over and haven't been able to find any bodykits for the 04...just not out yet...

Unless you pay extra to have the 03 custom molded to the 04, it won't fit...and the only way is some type of custom job...

and specplace.com doesn't have any 04 kits


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yellow is correct.. the 04 lights and bumper etc are different from the 03 so the 03 spec kits wont fit properly without modifications.


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

ya i just noticed that the 03 models are like totally different. they have a more aggressive front bumper with a wider headlights. only prob is finding them around this damn VA area.......


----------

